# New megaminx from cube4you



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/422_New-12-Color-Tile-Megaminx(White).html 

I was wondering if anybody was going to plan to buy this. Also, if you have it already, is it any good?


----------



## Boopyman (Nov 1, 2008)

I have it black and I love it. It was even great before lubrification.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2008)

I just ordered two of them in black, for me and my girlfriend, I hope they will be great and then I will start practising a bit on it, down to like 3 minutes at least I think


----------



## Garmon (Nov 1, 2008)

I might, if I get good with my PVC one.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered it along with some other stuff.


----------



## Rama (Nov 2, 2008)

Ordered one, that Megaminx looks good, so I hope it will turn good too.


----------



## Statical (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like a Mefferts to me, maybe its a imitation of the Mefferts one.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 4, 2008)

Got mine today 
Yes, it looks like a Mefferts, but it's different. It's slightly larger (OK the difference is small but still noticeable), and turns much better out of the box than the Meffert; it still needs to be lubed and broken in, but there's probably no need to change the springs.
The color scheme is the same as on the chinaminx, but with different shades. At least the two green sides are really different from each other on this one 
The only problem of this megaminx is the falling tiles; I have already had to reglue three of them...


----------



## flee135 (Nov 4, 2008)

I got the black one yesterday. Like TMOY said, it's _barely_ larger than the mefferts megaminx. It's funny though, mine was terrible out of the box, and I think my Mefferts was even better out of the box. But after lubing it was suprisingly great. But mine came really loose and kept popping, so I tightened it quite a bit. As for the internal mechanism, the edges seem larger than mefferts while the corners are much smaller, small enough to assemble the megaminx with the corner last. Also, the caps and center pieces are huge.

I haven't had any falling tiles though, but I'm sure that will happen soon enough...

Ah, I also have trouble with the color scheme a little bit. I was cubing with poor lighting, and I could not tell two colors apart from another color very well. It was white and yellow to this yellowish white color. I think under good lighting, though, it will be easier to differentiate the colors...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you think cubesmith stickers will fit onto this megaminx?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 4, 2008)

I've got some cubesmith stickers (for another megaminx) and comparing them with the tiles, I would say yes, they fit.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 4, 2008)

how do you lube megaminx's?
I've got one (a mefferts) but I'm not allowed to see it again until x-mas (my x-mas cube4you order >.>)

Also why would you need to change the springs and what would you use?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 10, 2009)

i bought mine from rubiksfans on ebay and it's the exact same thing...however, it comes lubed and the tiles seem to have been glued on already... i haven't had a single one fall off and i've been playing with it continuously since about 5 days ago.


----------

